# 90 day plan



## iMan323 (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, in 90 days I'll be 22.   I want to see how much better I can look.  Although, if I were any hotter then I am now I would probably catch fire.  

Goal 1: to eat clean again
Goal 2: workout every other day

I 'm at 11-12% b/f now.  First real entry tonight.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

Too funny!  You're on fire alright!  Now, lets see just how H.O.T. you can get


OMG, you have GOT to be KIDDING!!!!!  Where did you find that beanie???


----------



## atherjen (Mar 23, 2004)

Best of luck trying to get "hotter" then you already are! hahah!


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 23, 2004)

It's tough being a stuffed toy with oversized genitalia.


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 23, 2004)

My cold spread to my ears and I'm in pain   So I guess no gym for the next few days.   


2800 calories about 200 carbs and 120 protein ...I'm gonna raise protein and lower the carbs soon... I'm still really sick


----------

